
Where can I rent a cheap small startup place in the US? - tiatia123
Preferably East coast
Nothing fancy.
Should allow for assembly of some tech hardware.<p>Suggestions?
======
rman666
If you can’t google this on your own you have zero chance of a successful
Startup, IMHO.

~~~
tiatia123
Why not rely on crowd intelligence?

I can't google every state. Many of the "incubators" are just real estate
businesses, they don't offer cheap or subsidized rent. Ycombinator is not an
option.

------
anoncoward111
Would you consider operating out of an apartment?

~~~
tiatia123
Yes, but it must be a little bit office like.

I know NYC but this seems to be too pricey.

------
a-fried-egg
Try the SouthEast

